# Audio Fanatic package?...or no?



## CustomSentra (May 29, 2003)

Okay, so Im getting an 04 Spec V...and I was just wondering if getting the Audio Fanatic package is worth it. It does include the partial fold down seat, the Vehicle Immobilizer system, and the security system. What to do? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

IMO, the RF system is decent. Its not very hard hitting or a real powerful system, but it does sound decent. CD's sound better than radio. I think if you get the package, it includes the sunroof which you can't get unless you get the Audio Fanatic package, which is a big deal for me because I wanted the sunroof. As far as the alarm system, it definitly won't stop anyone but an idiot trying to take your car for a joy ride. Hope that helps.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

when you upgrade it it will be a HUGE pain in the ass......if you EVER plan on getting better speakers, don't get the RF package.

I think on the 04s you can get sunroof without the af package.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

what exactly am i gonna have to do since i was deemed with the af package


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well basically you have to rewire the whole system. If you are planning on getting a good enough system in the future then this isn't an issue because you would have to rewire it anyway, but if you just plan on upgrading the speakers then it could be a PITA


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

o ok... thought it was something extremly serious


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

CustomSentra said:


> *Okay, so Im getting an 04 Spec V...and I was just wondering if getting the Audio Fanatic package is worth it. It does include the partial fold down seat, the Vehicle Immobilizer system, and the security system. What to do? Any help would be appreciated. *


the dealer told me that the ABS also comes w/ the Audio Fanatic Package (at least in the 03)

ABS is good to have..... 

or the dealer couda been givin me a buncha crock cuz it was the last '03 on the lot....

check into that...


----------



## Zaren (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Audio Fanatic package?...or no?*



theimportscene said:


> *the dealer told me that the ABS also comes w/ the Audio Fanatic Package (at least in the 03)
> 
> ABS is good to have.....
> 
> ...



I have an 03 spec v, with the Audio Fanatic Package, and I do not have ABS, so that is not true. 

On a side note, if anyone knows, I assume you need a new box if you're gonna replace the 8 inch sub that comes with the car with a 12 inch sub? That's the only change to the audio system I plan on doing, wondering how much I have to change to make that happen.


----------



## Polaris (Aug 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *when you upgrade it it will be a HUGE pain in the ass......if you EVER plan on getting better speakers, don't get the RF package.
> 
> I think on the 04s you can get sunroof without the af package. *


Yup, because mine's got the sunroof, but no AF package. I didn't want it, because I've heard mixed opinions on it, and the stock radio is such a massive improvement on my old Civic's stereo, I didn't think I needed to bother with it.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Audio Fanatic package?...or no?*



Zaren said:


> *I have an 03 spec v, with the Audio Fanatic Package, and I do not have ABS, so that is not true.
> 
> On a side note, if anyone knows, I assume you need a new box if you're gonna replace the 8 inch sub that comes with the car with a 12 inch sub? That's the only change to the audio system I plan on doing, wondering how much I have to change to make that happen. *


There was one guy on here that cut out the 8" opening for the sub to 10" and put in a 10" MTX sub.


----------



## Zaren (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Audio Fanatic package?...or no?*



simeronbugh said:


> *There was one guy on here that cut out the 8" opening for the sub to 10" and put in a 10" MTX sub. *


Thanks, that's what I was lookin for. Except, I wonder if you could cut it big enough for a 12"..


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Measure the box and see if you can cut it out to 12".


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

I wouldn't bother with a bigger sub, until the component and rear speaker mid and highs were replaced. They just suck, plain and simple. I think they are the exact same Clarion's from the lower trim model. I can't imagine the regular ones being any smaller or less powerful.
John


----------



## Zaren (Aug 17, 2003)

king_johnthegreat said:


> *I wouldn't bother with a bigger sub, until the component and rear speaker mid and highs were replaced. They just suck, plain and simple. I think they are the exact same Clarion's from the lower trim model. I can't imagine the regular ones being any smaller or less powerful.
> John *


When you say, "until the component and rear speaker mid and highs were replaced", what do you mean? I don't know a ton about car audio, I assume when you say rear speaker mid and highs you mean that the back speakers have shitty quality for the mid and high ranges, but which speakers are the component ones? And replaced with what, just better speakers? And why wouldn't adding a bigger sub improve bass, which is all I really want.

I appreciate the help, thanks.


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

Replacing the sub would give you better bass, to some extent, but the rest of the system just blows. Your sound quality would drop through the floor; I mean, you wouldn't even hear anything but bass. You might find, too, that that box is just too small for any real decent sub performance. The rear speakers generate mid a high frequency sound as a single two way unit, whereas the front speakers are a component setup (the tweeters are in the pillars, and the mids in the door). The factory mid an high freq speakers are just shitty Clarion units, with really poor power handling abilities. If you crank up the system to get the most bass out of the sub, but you tune the trebble up to hear the rest as well, you will blow them quickly. Upgrade the rear two ways for mid-bass, and replace the front components to match, and your system will sound so much nicer. You will feel the mid bass and really hear the difference in crisp sound with enhanced mid and high ranges. The factory sub is quite adequate with the proper balance.
John


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *when you upgrade it it will be a HUGE pain in the ass......if you EVER plan on getting better speakers, don't get the RF package.
> 
> I think on the 04s you can get sunroof without the af package. *


That's exactly what I'm experiencing right now. I got the package in my 03 for the sunroof and because I wanted to 9 speakers (not realizing how much hassle it was going to be when I changed the headunit). I've had my car for 7 months now and because I'm busy and it didn't go as smoothly as I had planned, I'm still driving around with my dash torn apart, . So, get it if you're gonna leave it alone, otherwise, no.


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

*frnt speakers*

ive been reading this post and i saw that someone said its a pain in the ass to get some new speakers or all new speakers if u got the af package. my front speakers kinda rattle at real high or real low notes and i was gonna get some boston acuistics from high way hi fi...some one said u have to rewrite the whole system...but i didnt know if that applied to just switching two speakers. thank you


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

You are NOT going to want to run some nice BA speakers on the crappy AF amp. If you even try I'm going to find out where you live and go kick you in the nuts 

If you want those speakers, get yourself an external amp and do it the right way.


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

I personally enjoy the stereo with the af package. It's got enogh bass to here the bass guitar in my music. I like to here all the instruments, not just guitar and snare drum.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

03RedSPecV said:


> ive been reading this post and i saw that someone said its a pain in the ass to get some new speakers or all new speakers if u got the af package. my front speakers kinda rattle at real high or real low notes and i was gonna get some boston acuistics from high way hi fi...some one said u have to rewrite the whole system...but i didnt know if that applied to just switching two speakers. thank you


The problem wasn't with switching the speakers it was with switching out the head unit and dealing with the factory amp that amps all the speakers. However, sr20Demon is right, I wouldn't switch out the speakers and leave em hooked up to the factory amp. Just use the factory slots and get a new headunit and switch out everything (it's gonna suck to take apart all that crap though).


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> You are NOT going to want to run some nice BA speakers on the crappy AF amp. If you even try I'm going to find out where you live and go kick you in the nuts
> 
> If you want those speakers, get yourself an external amp and do it the right way.


read this after i got the ba's...i got the "base" ones...250 installed for 2 frt door spkrs and 2 tweeters... it sounds better than before and i really only wanted to get rid of the rattling noice at certain notes. if i get better speakers all around ill get a diff amp to avoid a swift kick in the ballz


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

03RedSPecV said:


> read this after i got the ba's...i got the "base" ones...250 installed for 2 frt door spkrs and 2 tweeters... it sounds better than before and i really only wanted to get rid of the rattling noice at certain notes. if i get better speakers all around ill get a diff amp to avoid a swift kick in the ballz



hehe
which ones did you get?
these?

I guess they should work alright on headunit power....but they would sound worlds better on a good 75x2 or larger amp, I promise you.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

In Canada in 02 anyways you did have to get a package. I just wanted a glass roof and ended up with ABS and the crappy RF system. If you get in your dads car and like the sound of his Concert Bose system it might be for you, no you could still do much better aftermarket. Don't bother the 8" can barely break into the realm of true sub base.


----------



## spektraL (Dec 16, 2003)

Does this go with all the sentra models? like for a 01 sentra SE with PP?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

spektraL said:


> Does this go with all the sentra models? like for a 01 sentra SE with PP?


no you don't have the RF audio fanatic package. Thank your lucky stars.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

I acually like the FR sytem. It is better then the stereo that comes on the MSP, or it at least it sounds better. The MSP stereo is louder, for people who like to turn up the muddy flat sounding POS. 

If the RF stereo is not liked, then don't order it just to get a sun roof. Save the cash and put in the stereo you want. You need to order the wind guard anyway if you want to enjoy the sun roof over 20MPH. We have the sun roof, and it is okay, but not needed. The motor sounds weak, and without the wind guard, it is rather noisy. I don't want to install a plastic bubble on top of my car, so I will never have the wind guard.


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

Yes, those are the ones that i bought.


----------



## davejay (Feb 20, 2004)

I just bought a Spec-V with:

- Power Sunroof Package
- NO OTHER PACKAGES (No abs, no brembo, no rockford fosgate. The dealer insisted -- at first -- that all Spec-Vs come with brembo brakes, but you and I know that's nonsense.)

I wouldn't recommend the rockford fosgate, since the standard Spec-V radio is a seven-speaker (with unboxed subwoofer on the rear tray) system with good power and clarity (plus an aux in on the front for your mp3 player). Esp. if you're going to make changes; why pay more for something you're going to change anyway?

Of course, going 80 on the 405 with the sunroof open and all the windows down, you won't hear much of the stereo, rockford fosgate or not...


----------



## Turbo5upra (May 4, 2006)

Why does everyone make the rockford system out to be a pain in the ass???????????

The system sounds fine for the avg. joe buying a 13k car...... i have no idea why you guys would cut the box and try to put a 10 or 12 in it.... well i tried to fit a 18 in mine! 95% of stereos that sound like ass arent the products fault... they are the people installing them.... you can take stuff from wally world like lighting audio and jvc and done right would blow you mind.....

In my gf's car i did a few simple upgrades and now the car sounds great... first i just installed a alpine headunit to the factory amp.... which was no big deal, you just couldnt turn the volume all the way up or you would overdrive the factory amp.... just adding some more voltage to the factory system helped it a bunch....

next step was i swapped out the tweeters with some alpine type r's i had laying around since i felt the factory ones where holing it back.... this being run off the factory amp with STOCK speakers with a crossover on them..... i bought a 8" ed sub and it sounded great, thought i wanted a bit more so i trew in a 12.... but it was too much so i tossed the 8 back in with a 5 channel amp

Bottom line you can get away with running a 10 or 12 off the factory amp as long as its dual 2 ohm..... just please build the right box for the sub! dont go sloping some huge sub in some small box

fyi most of the wires you need for a basic install run to the back of the car..... just need to tap into them.... you have left and right speaker wires running to the front.....and a remote wire.... just need power wire and rca's 

list of stuff in the car

alpine 9833
soundstream rubicon 805
elemental designs 9kv2
alpine type r tweeters and xovers
stock mid's all around

and no lie this car could take rookie class in iasca


----------

